# Recommendations for outdoor speakers?



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I am about to have a patio cover (solid) installed and was thinking of putting up a couple of speakers and connect them to my receiver in the house, since it has a zone two option.

any recommendations for speakers?

probably just used for music or sports radio


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Take a look at the Polk Audio Atrium series of outdoor speakers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check recommendations at AVSforum


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Definitely go for speakers with at least 5 inch woofers, to give you at least a little bass. In addition to the previously mentioned Polk Atrium speakers, chek out the Yamaha speakers, which are less expensive, but still have quite good sound quality. At about the same price as the Polks, check the speakers from Definitive Technology. At the low price end, Best Buy has Insignia speakers (house brand) that are passable.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions

I'll probably get the Polk Atrium 6 speakers

just need to hire someone to run the wire since I'm not sure I want to drill through the stucco and its a pain to run it through my attic.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My buddy has these and they are pretty nice for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Northridge-Weather-Resistant-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B0000632G7/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377110279&sr=1-4&keywords=jbl+outdoor+speakers


----------

